# Lingenfleter CAI and an Amsoil filter



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

I have been thrilled with my LIngenfelter, but concerned about the oil soaked cotton for an air filter. Amsoil has some impressive # to go with this filter. EAAU7045 It is about 2" longer and about 1/4 inch wider. Had to remove a bolt on the "cage" but it went right in. No real change in the impact of this minor mod, but I hope my LS2 breaths a little cleaner.


----------

